# The new A5...have you heard about it???



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

saw an article and pics the other day in a auto mag in germany, looks like competition for BMW revived 6 series. wish i would have bought the mag, i don't remember it's website. but the car looked nice...


----------



## ckandes1 (Feb 9, 2006)

i've never heard of it. has anyone else?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (ckandes1)*

looks pretty sick...


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (ckandes1)*

i dont think so? but it would def be nice to see a 2door audi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif plus some v8 or v10 motor, like on current rs4 and s8,







qstion, would it be fresh design, or some kind of a a6 c6 two door? also comp for bmw 6, i think that cars like lambo can be put in a same class as m6 with 507hp, price range etc... 
do u have any pics or any more info on that car, would love to see how it looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (alpina5)*

Actually on further readings about the A5, it's said that it would be in the BMW 3 series category. Which seems silly, isn't that already covered by the A4? Hopefully what I read was a horrible mistake. Someone needs to slap the ugly new 6 back to reality. All BMWs after the E46 and E39 models have been on a downwards spiral towards ugliness...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

the new Audis aren't getting any better looking either


----------



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_Actually on further readings about the A5, it's said that it would be in the BMW 3 series category. Which seems silly, isn't that already covered by the A4? Hopefully what I read was a horrible mistake. Someone needs to slap the ugly new 6 back to reality. All BMWs after the E46 and E39 models have been on a downwards spiral towards ugliness...

Hopefully the rumored A7 Coupe will do that. (built on the A6 chassis)


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_the new Audis aren't getting any better looking either









I like them








General consensus as far as I can tell is new Audi's are either like or dislike, while new BMW's are pretty much just hated. Theyre getting better (slowly) though.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_the new Audis aren't getting any better looking either









I felt the same way when the updated designs first came out, but now to me they are looking better and better every day. Especially the A3, compared to the previous body style (which by no means is unattractive) looks even better. All around, Audi is the way to go...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

My understanding is that the A5 is the long overdue replacement for the Type 85 Coupe GT and UrQ...and i love the idea. A 2-door modified Coupe based on the B series platform. Now if they will jsut price it rlike they did the type 85s. That would mean that an A5 FWD wouldbe more than an A4 FWD but less than an A4 quattro...and a A5 quattro would be a bit more than a A4 quattro but less than a A6. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_looks pretty sick... 









That design blows the M6 away...Look at the rear section vs that ugly humpback on the 6..I love it, but will it ever see NA?


----------



## SC_VW (Sep 2, 2005)

i'm wondering if it is being built on the a4 platform or the a6?


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (SC_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC_VW* »_i'm wondering if it is being built on the a4 platform or the a6?

A5 will be the first of the B8 chassis cars to hit the streets. B8 of course will also spawn a new A4/S4/RS4 and a Q5 SUV.
A6 is currently on C6 chassis, which is largely a extended and widened B6/B7 A4 chassis. A C7 A6 will eventually be derived from B8 A4/A5.
As far as A5 being a 6 series or 3 series competitor, I think it's a bit of both. Audi seems to be following Mercedes's CLK approach... build a coupe using the compact car chassis (i.e. A4 or C-Class) but make it a bit bigger so it can hold its own against 3 series coupe but also make a run at 6 series models when equipped with large engines (I think it is a forgone conclusion that we will see a V8 S5 and who knows what RS5).


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Whoa that's pretty sweet. This just may the car that gets me off the hatch platform. Talk about a good compromise for a mid-sized coupe.


----------



## ckandes1 (Feb 9, 2006)

Auto Bild keeps coming up with interesting concept shots of Audis that no other website is coming up with. I wouldnt trust them just yet.


----------



## Yannis (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (ckandes1)*









More details here 


_Modified by Yannis at 9:27 AM 3-7-2006_


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Yannis)*

want to touch the heinie


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (hoveraudi)*

They shouldnt call it A5, they should go retro just like BMW, and call it the Coupe GT (FWD) and Coupe quattro


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (PerL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I TOTALLY AGREE! Bring back both names... Coupe GT for the FWD and Coupe quattro for the AWD. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








But, I'm worried where the pricing will fall...


----------



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (DUandCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUandCC* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I TOTALLY AGREE! Bring back both names... Coupe GT for the FWD and Coupe quattro for the AWD. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








But, I'm worried where the pricing will fall...

How about COUPE GT (RWD!) and COUPE QUATTRO.. that sounds 100% better to me!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (RunningOfTheRings)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RunningOfTheRings* »_How about COUPE GT (RWD!) and COUPE QUATTRO.. that sounds 100% better to me!








Isn't that what I said?







Or are you saying it should be capitalized? If so...there is only 1 car that should have the Q capitalized... the only car where Quattro was the modle name, not an option...the UrQ or as it's proper name is... the *Quattro*.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (DUandCC)*

He was thinking rear wheel drive opposed to front wheel drive, Dave. I dont agree, if you want rwd, you can drive a bimmer.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (PerL)*

Oh, yeah, just noticed the (RWD) in his reply.







I totally agree...Audi would never and should never go RWD...that's for BWMs...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (DUandCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUandCC* »_Oh, yeah, just noticed the (RWD) in his reply.







I totally agree...Audi would never and should never go RWD...that's for BWMs...
and BMWs too


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Jerk.







see sig.


----------

